# anybody been the recipient og egg share at Liverpool Women's?



## 2moggies (Mar 9, 2009)

Thinking of going for egg sharing at Liverpool Women's, as the recipient of the donor egg. Anybody else done the same? How was it?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Hun,

If your the one going to be the recipient you might be better off posting on the Donor thread - we are all the Donors on here babe so I dont think we'd have much info to give ya...  

XXX


----------

